# Grizzly G0883P Fence Jigs?



## Greg1950 (Nov 30, 2015)

Has anyone made any jigs for this style fence. I like the fence and the aluminium face. Would prefer not to remove it when ever I need to use a jig. Any ideas?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't have that fence, but any fence can be built around, clamped onto, or used with jigs. Most popular are sacrificial fences for dado, tall fences for M&T work, but they can be specialized for whatever you want to do. All of the major woodworking magazines have put out a lot of "how to's" but you can get the idea just going to Google images

Good luck, and don't hesitate with more direct questions for specific jigs/purposes


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you currently do not have a Beis style "square fence" you can certainly spend $$$$$ on upgrading, but from the pics I see of yours online it looks like a Beis clone. I own several Vega fences, and feel they have it all over the competition, but for jigs I am having to do what I earlier suggested.

I was looking at a video at you tube for these Rockler Universal Fence Clamps and I saw a Spagno video that intrigued me, see below. Probably solidly under the heading of throwing money at the problem, but that fence is born with jigs, and additions in mind. I believe there are You tubes of guys making their own fences using that extruded Aluminum. Problem I have seen on their videos is I have yet to see one where they addressed squaring the fence. Not square = not good.


----------



## seuss79 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the same saw. Interested to here best way to attach jigs. 3 bolts to take aluminum off but tedious.
Aluminum face sits higher on saw side which makes it extremely hard to attach anything.


----------

